# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Changer la source de donnes d'un tat Crystal report

## othinakidev

salut,
J'ai dvelopp une application en vb, et je suis dans la phase de dploiement. Le problme c'est que j'ai utilis des tats crystal report dans mon projet ,et j'arrive pas  modifier la source de donnes de ces tats afin que l'application soit utilisable sur le poste du client.. 

Si vous avez une ide pour modifier la source de donnes de ces tats par code ou un autre moyen, sachant que j'ai essay ce bout de code pour la modifier :



```
rapport.dataSourceConnections(0).setConnection("path _ &"\nomBD.mdb","",true)
```

Ca a marcher pour affecter le rapport  un crystalreportViewer

mais a a caus une erreur  l'execution de la methode rapport.printToPrinter() 
J'utilise OLeDb et une base de donnes Access

Merci d'avance.

----------


## MARCELBENH

Bonjour,

Dans Crystal, en cliquant droit sur expert base de donnes on a le choix
Dfinir l'emplacement de la source de donnes

----------


## luc_chivas

> salut,
> J'ai dvelopp une application en vb, et je suis dans la phase de dploiement. Le problme c'est que j'ai utilis des tats crystal report dans mon projet ,et j'arrive pas  modifier la source de donnes de ces tats afin que l'application soit utilisable sur le poste du client.. 
> 
> Si vous avez une ide pour modifier la source de donnes de ces tats par code ou un autre moyen, sachant que j'ai essay ce bout de code pour la modifier :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> rapport.dataSourceConnections(0).setConnection("path _ &"\nomBD.mdb","",true)
> ...




Bonjour

Ce lien peut peut tre t'aider

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/vb/Cry...Connectio.aspx

----------

